# Efahrung mit Openseamap Karten auf Lowrance Elite 5/7



## ulf (7. Juli 2015)

*Erfahrung mit Openseamap Karten auf Lowrance Elite 5/7 gesucht*

Hallo

Da die See-Karten ja nicht gerade zu Schnäppchenpreisen zu haben sind wollte ich man fragen, wie eure Erfahrung mit Openseamap Karten auf den Lowrance Elite 5/7 Kombi Geräten ist. Besonders würde mich da die Zoom-Geschwindigkeit bzw. Bildaufbau, die Genaugigkeit und die Stabilität interessieren.

Danke und Gruß

Ulf


----------



## trza (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Efahrung mit Openseamap Karten auf Lowrance Elite 5/7*

Dauert beim reinzoomen einen kurzen Augenblick 1-2sek. bei OSM Deutschland.at5 (variert natürlich je nach Kartengröße). Wenn Du nur ein Bundesland brauchst würde ich erstmal nur diesen Teilbereich downloaden (z.B. geofabrik).
Aber ansonsten eignen die sich in meinen Augen super als Hintergrund für Tiefenkarten oder auch einfach nur so. Vielleicht nicht perfekt aber für wenig Aufwand (downloaden und aufspielen) bekommt man dann schon sehr viel Input.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass alles andere bei großen Gewässern schnell in Arbeit ausartet.

Hardware: LC Elite 7 Chirp (16GB sd)


----------



## ulf (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Efahrung mit Openseamap Karten auf Lowrance Elite 5/7*

Hallo

Bin mittlerweile auch stolzer Besitzer eines Elite 7 Chirp. Das mit den Karten ist nach ein wenig Anlaufschwierigkeiten jetzt auch gelöst. Wie Du schon geschrieben hast, mit der Größe der Karten wird's auch trödeliger mit zoomen und scrollen. Dank Hilfe aus dem Tacklefever-Forum taugen mir jetzt meine selber gestrickten Karten auch ganz gut. Im Moment ist mir der Vorteil der Navionics Karten jedenfalls keine 200 Euro pro Gebiet wert. Bin aber noch am Boot am basteln, sodaß das schon noch etwas dauert, bis ich damit auf's Wasser komme. Bin schon gespannt :q.

Gruß Ulf


----------

